# What to get for a pet? (Beginner)



## kdaisey1 (Nov 26, 2016)

My family is thinking of getting a few goats for our farm.
What we were wondering was what the best pet goat would be. If we could make a profit that would be great but we just want a few happy goats who will have a large yard to roam with our chickens. We have a lot of land and will be building a pen and giving them their own barn to sleep in.

We were thinking either Myotonic goats, pygmy goats or dwarf Nigerian goats. I've been looking for places to buy them and there are many I could find online so we'll be checking an auction to look around.

So the main questions would be:
What's the easiest pet goats to care for?
Would 3 females and 1 male be the best or 2 males or 2 females?
What has the biggest profit? Milk, fiber, meat or other?

We don't plan on eating them but if we could sell some it would help pay for their food cost that would be awesome!

Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pet goats and making a profit are 2 different things. An intact male will need to be kept separate from the females.


----------



## kdaisey1 (Nov 26, 2016)

I was just wondering if it will be worth the effort to make a profit off of them because its not a necessity if we do or don't. Just trying to get our foot in the door. We have plenty of places to keep them separated if we got males and females. Like our chickens are both pets and profit and I was wondering which type of goat would be the best fit. Hence why we are doing research and not just buying.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's really only 3 ways to go. Dairy, if you use milk products and are interested in learning to make cheese, spreads, and yogurt then your profit is in your kitchen same as your chickens. Meat goats, it seems that unless you have a large flock or spend the money to invest in show goats, there is not a lot of profit there. Pets, small colorful goats sell well as kids. Unfortunately, a percentage of people get tired of them when they outgrow the cute stage. Some of these end up living miserable lives.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome! You've come to the right place for info, that's for sure!
Ultimately it will be a personal preference. I would suggest you visit a few goat keepers and that will give you lots of insight. Also, as you will likely not make a profit, you may consider the smaller breeds as they very inexpensive to keep, and super cute, but I am a bit bias :smile:

I would very much caution you buying at an auction!! Often goats are sent there because there is something wrong with them, not always, but as a newbie you would have a very hard time knowing. Find a good breeder and don't be too cheap -you get what you pay for...

What part of the country are you in??


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would do Nubians they are super friendly, produce a lot of milk, and have multiple kids. Don't listen to people that say pets and profits are different they aren't you can have pets that can help pay their way! you can sell their kids and get some money their. I would get 3 does and a buck! they don't have to be purebred or registered as long as they have been handled you should be fine!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, I strongly disagree with JK. You may make some money back on the sale of kids, but you will not make enough to cover costs of keeping healthy goats for most producers. There are a lot of costs involved with keeping goats healthy, just be prepared to spend more than you make.

On the flip side, goats are enjoyable and can give you product by way of meat, dairy products, fiber or even pack goats for your family. I would decide what you are most interested in - pet, meat , or dairy, etc - then base your decision on that criteria. Most goats, if interacted with on a daily basis, will be easy to work with and friendly. Make sure your goats come from healthy, disease tested herds, it will save you a lot of time, $$ and heartache in the future.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't know GoatBlessings im making a lot on my goats and I don't even work yet!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It depends how you go at things and what you have to sell on if you make money or not, I lost money the first 2 years, the next 2 years I broke even and the last 2 years I made money. I got smarter as I went. 
For what to get though get something you would enjoy especially if you are wanting pets as well as hopefully have them pay their way. Do you want to milk? Do you want to shear and do whatever goes into fiber (I'm clueless on that sorry lol) or do you just want to sit back and watch them. For me I didn't want to milk, I liked the cute little goats like Nigerians but the thought of how easy things could pack them off cut that dream short. So since I wanted something that could go out and eat brush and weed eat as well as having me basically just enjoy them I went with meat goats. Boers were what brings money here so that's what I eventually got. 
Ksalvago is right breeding kinda goes above the whole pet only thing. They are not like chickens where you can turn roosters and hens out and let them do their thing. Bucks will breed doelings young and that is just a mess. They would have to be separated and bucks stink and enjoy being hormonal devils at times. I'm not saying DONT get into breeding just look into it a bit more.
Auction, I also agree just kinda stay away from them. Everything is there for a reason, some it could simply be because their owner needed money, some may not. It is very much worth the extra money to go with a breeder and look at how they manage their goats, see if they are well taken care of or if you would be taking a chance buying a sick animal. Now not every breeder are stand up people but at least you have a fighting chance of seeing what your really getting. If you choose to go with auction goats I simply suggest having someone that knows about goats go with you. 
My biggest over all suggestion though is to just take your time and do your homework. They are not all that easy of a animal. I went in with the attitude of 'well I'm I 4th generation cattle rancher I can do goats' ha! No! I still laugh at myself over that thought


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If you want milk the nigerian dwarfs are probably the best of the 3. Many have pretty spotted coats & blue eyes. I've heard blue eyed kids sell well as pets. My personal experience is that more male kids are born than females & they're harder to find homes for, so you want them to be appealing as pets.

Lots of people come to this forum when the goat they got at auction turned out to be unhealthy. I do recommend investing in registered goats--they cost the same to feed as unregistered ones, but sell for more. Have you heard of San Clemente Island Goats? They're on the smaller side, too.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Making a profit is a plausible long-term goal, but overhead costs (like fencing, barn-building) really cut into that. Breaking even on feed costs is very doable, though.

Anyway, that aside I highly recommend Nigerian Dwarfs! They are happy, playful, friendly little goats that make great pets. They are easy to handle due to their small size and they don't take up a whole lot of space. They are also very practical milk producers, and they have the highest butterfat content of any goat breed. Nigerian Dwarfs are a nationally recognized breed which can be shown as well. And they come in all sorts of colors, and can have blue eyes. Nothing not to like in my opinion!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Kd...remember pets are different...check out some of my posts,they are fun and frustrating/learning trials
Remember you love pets and family...so if you have to get up at 2am when it's 15* out...you cant complain, find something funny or useful that your goats react to. That will make you smile and feel good...

Example? I just finished dinner/prep and will "suit up" and go feed the kids..and brush them, so they are pretty and comfy....:fireworks:


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I have 6 goats 4 male and 2 female, 1 was banded when I got him, I banded my baby male as I asked on this forum their opinion cuz my baby male is adorable thought I would want to breed him with my girls but cuz of what 1 lady said to me, if these are my pets...do I want to let him pee all over himself like my other 2 males? When I got my other 2 males (long story) they were 1 yr old and given to me for free cuz according to the lady they weren't fainters! These poor babies never seen daylight nor their hooves were never trimmed...I now also banded them! This lady said that it's better to have healthy loving goats and find a male from another breeder to breed with my females and I'm so happy I took her suggestion️ pix is of love, his name is "Pieces" (we have another named "Bits")






2nd pix is my "Bits and Pieces" this brought tears to my eyes cuz Bits was showing baby how to headbutt...







My suggestion is as I did, I would love to have both my Bits and Pieces father babies cuz these 2 have the most personality, cuz I raised them myself but it would be selfish of me️


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

I recommend either Nigerian dwarf or Pygmy (or a cross of the two). They are they cutest, chubbiest, most lovable little things, and their legs are so short and stumpy it's just too much! I would personally just have them as pets because they give so much happiness, love, and laughter back already. What more could you ask for?!


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

As for pets weathered dwarf Nigerians are my choice . Be careful cheap young goats can be expensive because of vet bills young ones are high maintenance also u have to keep goats away from things they can't eat like poisonious shrubs ,cherry trees a great fence make great goats


----------



## kdaisey1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies!!
I don't mind getting up in the middle of the night with harsh weather because I have to do it for my chickens already. We live in New Jersey.  We also found 2 close breeders of the Nigerian Dwarfs which is what we are leaning towards.
We'll just be happy to break even with the goats like we do with our chickens since they will be more of a hobby for the family. We are also going to make sure we have everything set up safe away from dangerous plants with proper housing before even considering buying any animal! I researched chickens for a long time before we got our first batch a few years ago because I want to give them the best life they deserve! I will be sure to do the same if we get some goats.

Thank you for the auction warnings as well!!
Would it be better to get 2 females to start or 3 because I've been seeing a lot of both.

I shall keep researching! Thank you


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I like the Nigerian Dwarf, and mine are both pets and hopefully profit some day. I'm just getting started as well, it's been just over a year. I went with registered ND, and they've been so much fun. Kids from really good bloodlines sell better, and I find the little cuties are easy to love. 

I get a fair amount of milk from my Nigerians. I purchased my goats with that in mind, there are definitely people who breed for pets and those who breed for dairy. I also like how my little goats look, and being happy with my pets is most important for me.

I also have two standard LaManchas, and I do prefer my Nigerians. They are easier to care for. I can outmuscle even my adult buck ND, and I know the same wouldn't be true of a standard goat. I like my Manchas, they're quiet and mellow and also come in many pretty colors, I just like my minis more. I find them easier.

Good luck with whatever you decide upon. I hope you have as much fun with your goats as I've had with mine.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Getting 3 to start is not a bad idea - if you only have 2, and something happens to one of them, you'll have one very lonely goat and need to find a friend very quickly (which isn't always possible.) 

And, of course that makes a great excuse to have more goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

No matter what you decided PLEASE make sure you have a good livestock vet that is within a reasonable distance from you. Things can and do happen with goats. Having a vet is something that no person should be without. Most things can be handled without one, but at times this can mean life or death for your goat. Happy goat hunting!!!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Unless you are going to breed wethers (a neutered buck) makes the best pet. You don't have to deal with hormonal cycles!!! Does are a premium because they are needed to carry on the next generation, while one buck can service several does.

I have both Nigerians and Pygmies and appreciate their smaller size and fun loving attitude.


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

Get Pygmies, Nigerian Dwarfs, or both! I recently got 2 Pygmy/Nigerian mixes (my first goats ever) and they are AWESOME! They are beyond adorable, so smart, and perfect yard/forest companions. Their intelligence makes them easy to train, their size makes providing for them fairly easy, their social and curious nature makes them great for hikes, and their disposition makes them great pets. While I've never had other types of goats to compare to, I've had way too many other animal species as pets throughout my life and goats are definitely at the top of the list!


----------

